# grape freezer jam?



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Sure-jell has instructions for freezer jelly. No grape freezer jam in Ball book either. Can anyone direct me to a reliable source for a freezer grape jam, w or w/o pectin? thanks, Sue


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

I have been looking for the same and came across this one
http://www.food.com/recipe/grape-freezer-jam-11383
I plan to try tomorrow, I just have some grapes I want to jam and not jelly. This one looks simple enough.

If anyone ahas a tried and true recipe, please post, thanks.

I found a pkg of Ball no cook freezer jam pectin in my pantry, lol, did not know I had it. It does list grapes. 4 cups crushed, 1 1/2 cups sugar and pectin. Simple enough, hope it turns out good.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

cheryl-tx: My grandmother used the recipe from the no cook freezer jam pkg for years with great sucess. Good Luck!!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, I found one online & have just finished making it. Purdue Univ. Extension. I'm an hour and a half from Cornell, so I never heard that Purdue HAS an extension  It's http://www.ces.purdue.edu/extmedia The title is Uncooked Jams". The item number is CFS-131-W.pdf They have 8 other "let's preserve" pdf files, plus "Freezing Fruit at Home". The only bad thing is their chart doesn't include yields, so I had to make a mad dash to the basement for a couple additional jelly jars to scrub & dip in boiling water. Sue


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

Mine ended up syrupy using the no cook/freezer pkg. They do have the best aroma but the skins make it too tart for me. Oh well, probably something I did wrong.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

The Purdue recipe calls for lots more sugar than what you wrote. 3 cups mash, 1 cup water, 6 cups sugar, box of pectin. Mine still seems somewhat runny, so I'm leaving it till tomorrow before freezing. No way am I emptying it out and doing it again, as is suggested on the package ;( We'll like it just fine the way it looks tomorrow. Sue


----------

